# Digital display not working for climate control...help!!!!



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

I got a 91 chevy 2500 and the digital display for the heater/ac isn't working. All the fuses are good and I already took off the negative terminal for a few minutes to reset everything. i need heat to plow snow!! Please help!!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Press buttons until warm air comes out of the vents. The display is probably dead.


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1673246 said:


> Press buttons until warm air comes out of the vents. The display is probably dead.


I have been pressing the hell outta them and I have gotten nothing


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Fordman2011;1673249 said:


> I have been pressing the hell outta them and I have gotten nothing


d Jo have a test light is there power there


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

Power to the display?


----------



## Smokie (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a 93 Suburban with the digital display, and it went out also.
you have to do a little work, to find this connector, but I bet this is your problem.
Do you know the center vent section where your equalizer, cd player or tape deck would go? Remove that.
Also, remove the heater control. In between these two openings, is a 6 pin connector with 4 wires. From my pictures they look black, brown, tan and white. It is actually behind the plastic between these two openings. If this is the problem, pull both sides through a hole behind the heater controls to splice the bad ends. 
I attached a couple of pictures. In one, I circled the plug, and also where to pull them through to fix. Not enough wire to do it anywhere else. The other picture shows the burned connector. Good Luck.


----------



## Smokie (Nov 30, 2013)

Well? Any update?


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh sorry... I thought I replied. I did get it fixed and it was the control module itself. I bought a used one for 30 bucks from the junk yard and I got amazing heat now! Thanks for the help. Sorry it took me so long to reply


----------



## Smokie (Nov 30, 2013)

Good deal.
When mine broke, I bought a used one I think for $60. Then when I went to put it in, it was working. Then when it stopped again is when I found the bad wire. Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well hopefully I do not run into that


----------

